# Rose Testrad



## mw360 (19. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich war heute auf der ISPO Bike in München, dabei habe ich mir mal Roseräder angeschaut und getestet. Gefühl auf dem Bike und vom Personal 1,0 mit Sternchen. Weil ich ein neues Bike suche ( weil mir mein altes 1. zuklein ist und 2. naja wie soll ich sagen ??? Nicht meinen anfoderungen entspricht. ) war mir schon von anfang heran klar das ich ein Rose Bike will. So, auf der Messe zum ersten Mal auf einem gesessen. Hammer geiles gefühl, Lob an Rose. Da ich aber erst 14 bin ist meine Knete nicht unendlich, klar meine Eltern geben mir was dazu weil wir uns schon mal informirt haben. Also habe ich/wir für Bike und Ausrüstung ca. 2000 eingeplant ( mit Ausrüstung meine ich: Helm, Knie und Ellenbogenschützer, Hose und Handschuhe den Rest habe ich schon.). Auf der Messe hat man meinen Eltern gesagt ( da habe ich gerade die Bikes getestet ) das man diese Testräde auch vergünstigt kaufen kann. Hammer! Zum Beispiel: habe ich das Granite Chief 8 gesehen, was mir natürlich gefählt. So jetzt ist meine Frage: mit wie viel Prozent kann ich ungefähr rechen? hab jetzt mal mit 40% auf's bike durchgrechnet, das wären dann ungefähr 1920, was im Rahmen wäre. Ist soetwas real oder vieleicht noch mehrHab jetzt mal 40%genommen weil die Fahrräder manchmal mit 20% im Internet stehen ( wenn ich mich nicht versehen habe ). 
Hoffe auf schnelle antwort

MFG: Mw 360


----------



## Action77 (19. August 2012)

Hast den Sommerschlussverkauf bei Rose knapp verpasst.
Wenn Du bis zum Winterschlussverkauf warten möchtest kannst da auf jeden Fall n Schnäppchen machen, aber wenn es ein 2012er sein soll wirst du nicht mehr, als 25% bekommen.
Wenn da noch n 2010er stehen sollte,bekommst du bis zu 50%........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mw360 (19. August 2012)

Danke für die Info. Aber weis jemand was über kaufbare Testräder ??


----------



## Action77 (19. August 2012)

Die Testräder, die jetzt im Einsatz sind, kommen dann normalerweise in den WSV.


----------



## mw360 (19. August 2012)

Gut zuwissen! Aber weiß jemand was die Gebraucht kosten ?????????


----------



## T0niM0ntana (20. August 2012)

Moin,
wenn du nicht bis zum WSV warten willst, kannste auch noch was anderes machen.

Es gibt bei Rose eine Aktion die nennt sich Bike Testen unter der Rubrik Service auf der HP. Dort kannst du dir für nen Wochenende dein Wunschbike (sofern Verfügbar) nach Hause bestellen und es ausgiebig testen. Kostet je nach Bike bis 120. Wenn du dann innerhalb von 12 Monaten nen Bike bei Rose kauft, bekommst du die Kohle angerechnet.

Hab das letztes Jahr auch gemacht und mir wurde direkt angeboten, ich könnte das Bike bei gefallen auch kaufen da ja Ende der Saison ist und die Testbikes auch verkauft werden. Das war Ende September.

Ruf einfach mal da an und informier dich.....es lohnt sich. Meine Ersparnis war mehr als 40% 
MFG
Toni


----------



## mw360 (20. August 2012)

Danke Die erste richtig nutzvolle Info!


----------



## mw360 (20. August 2012)

Noch mal ne Frage: Was für Testrad sind das? Die die auf den messen getestet werden oder die man zuhause testen kann


----------



## mw360 (20. August 2012)

Es gehen auch andere bikes müsste nur nen Fully sein und 26 zoll haben ( mit anderen bikes meinte ich andere Rosebikes )


----------



## zelar (22. August 2012)

schonmal auf der homepage von rose nachgeguckt? kenne da leider die preise net auswendig aber denke mal das rose auch was für dich im preis-Segment haben wird.


----------



## mw360 (22. August 2012)

Hab ich schon, aber die meisten Bikes sind ausverkauft. Hab beschlossen das ich mitte/ende September mal anruf und nachfrag, vieleicht mach ich ja ein Schnäpchen.
Hoffen wir das beste
MFG: Mw360


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

